# ronnie cutler's journal



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

first journal type log. have enjoyed reading other peoples. thought i'd start my own as my training partner is away in Brazil for the next 6 - 8 weeks and thought we could still track each others progress. may start to include diet info too.

i am 32 years old, 6ft tall, currently weigh 265lbs @ 28% BF (least thats what the gym BF monitor tells me). did 3 weeks of bullets last month. gonna be on Diamond Labs ECA 30+ (Ephedrine) 60 Caps - Cheap Supplements this week and maximuscle cyclone (i know most people will slag off this choice) and am supplementing protein with Zero Carb® Protein - FAT INCINERATING ZEROTEIN

as far as training goes today, had a mixed up working week so i did chest today.

started at 1100hrs @ La Vive Fitness and Spa - Exclusive Health Club

BB Bench Press -

warm up = 15 x 60kgs

set 1 = 8 x 80kgs

set 2 = 8 x 90kgs

set 3 = 8 x 100kgs

set 4 = 6 x 110kgs

Incline DB Press -

15 deg set = 8 x 37.5kgs

30 deg set 1 = 8 x 37.5kgs

30 deg set 2 = 8 x 37.5kgs

45 deg set = 7 x 37.5kgs

BB Decline Bench Press -

100 x 40kgs with as few a rests as possible, just kept repping till i hit 100

Cable Crossovers -

7 sets of 15 x 15kgs

30 minute Steam & Suana

Left feeling pretty pumped.

thanks for reading? any comments, feel free to judge, i like straight talking!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

At last the fat cyber bully started a log


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> At last the fat cyber bully started a log


 cheers London. i knew i could count on your input. i know you won't hold back. thanks for your support.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Big chap ain't ya.

You = 265lbs, 6ft, 28% bf

me = 162lb, 5ft,6, 10% bf

Gimme a month or so and I'll be bigger than you lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Big chap ain't ya.
> 
> You = 265lbs, 6ft, 28% bf
> 
> ...


maybe we can meet somewhere in the middle! would like to be around the 210lb and 10%. i know your goals are to stay athletic and lean. fancy bulking a bit too?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

good to see your training routine.

Going to check out a gym on Monday in sunny Brazil:clap2:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't eat to bulk Ronnie. I do try and eat every 3 hrs tho. I'm happy lifting weights, staying fit and healthy.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> good to see your training routine.
> 
> Going to check out a gym on Monday in sunny Brazil:clap2:


now then. Nice to hear from you! I text you today, did you get it? Will email you with my other email address.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

My phone doesn't work at site during the day. will c it when I finish today


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> I don't eat to bulk Ronnie. I do try and eat every 3 hrs tho. I'm happy lifting weights, staying fit and healthy.


its really hard to control diet when you're juggling work and kids though! you certainly look healthy. i can never decide my goals. i think overall i just wanna get stronger all the time. my chest has always lagged and keep trying to push my benching is always a goal i return to.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

its nice to read a journal mate. i think everyone likes too. keep up the good work


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks llkevh for your support mate!

i did arms today and after yesterday's chest session my tri's were already a bit sore!

started at 1700hrs (must have only been half a dozen people in tonight - brilliant!!)

EZ Curls -

warm up set = 21s x 30kgs

set 1 = 21s x 35kgs

set 2 = 21s x 40kgs

Alternating DB Curls -

set 1 = 8 x 17.5kgs

set 2 = 8 x 20kgs

set 3 = 8 x 22.5kgs

set 4 = 6 x 25kgs

Cable Preacher Curls -

FST7, set 1 to 7 = 15 x 17.5kgs

Cable Rope Pressdowns -

warm up set = 20 x 25kgs

set 1 = 15 x 30kgs

set 2 = 10 x 35kgs

set 3 = 8 x 40kgs

Overhead DB Extension (no gym buddy tonight) -

set 1 = 8 x 30kgs

set 2 = 8 x 32.5kgs

set 3 = 8 x 35kgs

set 4 = 6 x 37.5kgs

Smith Close Grip Bench Press (killer after yesterdays chest session) -

FST7 set 1 to 4 = 15 x 45kgs

FST7 set 5 to 7 = 15 x 35kgs

ouch. struggling to hold arms up to type :becky:

no time for steam. straight home for shower.

thanks for reading? any comments, feel free to judge, i like straight talking!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

nice work! Oh how we love passing the 45's for overhead dumbell extensions, lol. Going to new gym tomorrow, hope its ok. Diet may be tricky here!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

(was gonna post this last night, but my account hasn't let me post for 24 hours! weird!!)

it was my delts turn to get hammered tonight (monday)

had a very low carb day and felt like my training suffered a bit

started at 1930hrs

DB Lat Raise -

warm up set = 12 x 15kgs

set 1 = 12 x 17.5kgs

set 2 = 12 x 17.5kgs

set 3 = 10 x 20kgs

DB Seated Military Press -

set 1 = 8 x 35kgs

set 2 = 8 x 35kgs

set 3 = 7 x 35kgs

Bent Over Lat Raise -

set 1 = 15 x 12.5kgs

set 2 = 15 x 12.5kgs

set 3 = 12 x 12.5kgs

EZ Upright Rows -

set 1 = 12 x 30kgs

set 2 = 12 x 35kgs

set 3 = 10 x 40kgs

set 4 = 10 x 40kgs

Smith Seated Military Press -

set 1 = 12 x 25kgs

set 2 = 8 x 45kgs

set 3 = 8 x 65kgs

set 4 = 6 x 75kgs

Cable Unilateral Front Raise -

set 1 = 12 x 10kgs

set 2 = 12 x 10kgs

set 3 = 12 x 10kgs

then after, a nice steam, jacuzzi & sauana

thanks for reading? any comments, feel free to judge, i like straight talking!

its my night of tonight after 3 consecutive training days.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

No offence big man but why are some of your weights low.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

which ones?

any kgs listed that are DB excercises are the weight of one of the dumbells.

so the DB Lat raise i finished with a 20kgs DB in each hand.

plus the cable front raises are at the end and is Unilateral or one handed.

so i did 12 with the right arm and then 12 with the left and repeated for 3 sets.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bentover and upright row. Big man like yourself i would think you could lift more.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Bentover and upright row. Big man like yourself i would think you could lift more.


Bent over lateral raise very different to rows. Upright rows are also an isolation move. More weight for me would mean cost in good form.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fair play mate


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

this is how to correctly perform Bent-over Lateral Raise, as found

Huge Rear Shoulders Through Bent-Over Dumbbell Lateral Raises

1. From a seated or standing position, bend over so your back is parallel to the floor. The seated position (e.g., at the end of a bench) is best for anyone with lower back weakness or injury. Your arms should hang toward the floor with your thumbs adjacent to each other in the bent-over position. If standing, your knees should remain slightly bent and remain in this position for better balance and to reduce the likelihood of lower back strain.

2. With your elbows slightly bent, raise the dumbbells out to the side of your body and as high as possible. The trajectory of the dumbbells should fall slightly behind your shoulder joint, but the dumbbells should be raised to the same height as the level of your shoulder joint (or higher, if possible). Your elbows should be pointing toward the ceiling throughout the rise and descent of the weight.

3. As the dumbbells approach the top position, rotate your arm at the shoulder joint so the lateral side of your hand (the side with the thumb) is pointing toward the ceiling. This rotational movement is the opposite of what you might normally do for this exercise. It might seem awkward at first and it will likely take some effort to perform this correctly. However, after you have learned to put this lateral rotation at the top of the bent-over dumbbell lateral raise, you will experience an extra burn in the posterior deltoid that you have not felt before.

4. Hold the top position for a count of two. This will really force the deep middle back muscles and the posterior deltoid fibers to smolder throughout the contraction, but it will be worth it.

5. Slowly reverse the movement to the starting position. This will result in medially rotating the arm at the shoulder joint and then controlling the descent to a position with your arms perpendicular to the floor.

6. Do not pause at the bottom or between repetitions, but immediately continue upward. Your posterior shoulder should be under constant tension from the beginning to the end of the exercise.

Important Tips

The bent-over dumbbell lateral raise incorporates both the shoulder extension and lateral rotation functions of the posterior fibers of the deltoid and the scapular adduction functions of the rhomboids and trapezius muscles. Lateral rotation does not usually occur in most training schedules, and as result, you can expect some post-training soreness. It's very important to rotate your arms (humerus bone) at the shoulder joint rather than at your hand and wrist in the top portion of this movement. Simply supinating and pronating your hand involves movements in your forearm, but that will do nothing to help your posterior deltoid. It is equally important to keep in the bent-over position throughout the exercise, otherwise the work of the posterior deltoid fibers will be minimized and the trapezius, medial deltoid fibers and other smaller scapular muscles will assume the majority of the benefit.

You might be tempted to "cheat" by using momentum from the torso to help the weight move upward once your muscles begin to fatigue. However, this creates an unnecessary torque through the lower lumbar vertebrae and risks injury to the intervertebral discs. In addition, it removes the tension from the middle muscles of the back and most of the tension from the posterior deltoid, as well. Instead, minimize all spine movement after obtaining the correct initial starting position. Thereafter, move only your arms at the shoulder joint. If you become too fatigued, immediately put the weight down and pick up a lighter dumbbell to resume the set, or have a training partner help by pushing lightly on your arms so you can continue the set for a few more repetitions.

Try to go for the best exercise form to create the optimal muscle "burn" rather than the maximal weight you can hoist in a sloppy fashion. *Extremely heavy weights will impress your friends, at least for the moment, but if you are swinging the weight up and dropping it down uncontrollably, your muscles will get very little benefit- and they will not grow. Do not fall prey to the short-term mind games for heavy weights at all cost in the gym*. On the other hand, do not use pencil weights, either. The rear deltoid is like any other muscle. It will enlarge and grow dense if you work it using good form with gut-busting effort, but injury or sloppy exercise will not accomplish those goals. It takes a little more thought and work to develop a set of massive and symmetrical shoulders as compared to muscles that have only one function, but the rewards will be worth the effort.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

That's how I do it too so the form is really important. Check out my diet please in my last post. It's in my log,


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

it was everybody's favourite last night ... legs

started at 1900hrs

Machine Leg Press -

warm up / pre-exhaustion set = 100 x 120kgs;

set 1 = 40 reps

set 2 = 30 reps

set 3 = 20 reps

set 4 = 10 reps

BB Squats -

warm up set = 12 x 60kgs

set 1 = 10 x 100kgs

set 2 = 10 x 140kgs

set 3 = 6 x 160kgs

Machine Leg Extension -

set 1 = 12 x 60kgs

set 2 = 12 x 80kgs

set 3 = 8 x 97.5kgs (full stack + 2.5kg add on)

Machine Leg Curl -

set 1 = 12 x 60kgs

set 2 = 12 x 70kgs

set 3 = 10 x 80kgs

BB Walking Lunges -

set 1 = 20 steps x 40kgs

set 2 = 20 steps x 50kgs

Weighted Hyper-extensions (hamstring squeeze) -

(alternative to Romanian Deads or BB Good Mornings)

set 1 = 10 x 20kgs plate

set 2 = 10 x 20kgs plate

set 3 = 10 x 20kgs plate

Machine (Leg Press) Calf Raise -

set 1 = 15 x 190kgs

set 2 = 15 x 190kgs

set 3 = 12 x 190kgs

then after, a nice steam, jacuzzi & sauana

stairs are not my friends today!

thanks for reading? any comments, feel free to judge, i like straight talking!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

its a wonder u can walk after that, I bet the drive home was interesting


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Fcuk me thats hard to the core leg sesh ...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

my quads & glutes weren't too bad yesterday, but they are battering today!

i think i've got a little muscle knot in my upper right calve.

got to recover enough to do back tonight, so i can deadlift.

:der:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

right then ... tonight was back

started at 1900hrs

DB Bent Over Rows (unilateral) -

warm up set = 12 x 35kgs;

set 1 = 12 x 40kgs

set 2 = 12 x 45kgs

set 3 = 10 x 50kgs (largest DB's in the gym)

Machine Rows -

set 1 = 12 x 67.5kgs (stack + add on)

set 2 = 12 x 67.5kgs (stack + add on)

set 3 = 12 x 67.5kgs (stack + add on)

Trap Bar Deadlift (no belt or straps, just chalk) -

set 1 = 12 x 105kgs

set 2 = 10 x 145kgs

set 3 = 6 x 185kgs

set 4 = 4 x 205kgs (pause, due to grip slipping :icon_frown: ) + 3 x 205kgs

Machine Pulldowns -

set 1 = 12 x 70kgs

set 2 = 12 x 80kgs

set 3 = 10 x 90kgs

set 4 = 10 x 100kgs (stack)

Cable Low Rows -

FST7 set 1 - 7 = 15 x 50kgs (stack)

then after, a nice long (40 mins) steam, jacuzzi & sauana

hope all is well for arms training in the morning, then 2 hour footy mini tournement in the evening!

thanks for reading? any comments, feel free to judge, i like straight talking!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey, u broke the 200 marker. Top bombing!!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes mate.

But my grip started to fail before I wanted to quit.

Don't feel like I can't walk today either though.

But my problem hip is throbbing a bit!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i still think you could put more into less sets...

i know your strong ive seen your deadlift...

but i still think youre diluting effort somehow...

you shouldnt have THAT much left after squats...

soooo i suspect youre underlifting on squats maybe?

regardless of how heavy youre lifting its all relative...

just my thoughts bud..

hows that cyclone tasting? lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you shouldnt have THAT much left after squats...
> 
> i suspect youre underlifting on squats maybe?


hmm, maybe. i guess no one likes to ever squat to failure in a commercial gym ... the noise maybe rather embarassing! but may give it a try!!



TheCrazyCal said:


> hows that cyclone tasting? lol


cyclone is good mate, thanks ... need to get some more in next week though

i did arms this morning :clap2:

started at 1100hrs (gym was quite busy too)

Alternating DB Curls -

warm up set = 10 x 17.5kgs

set 1 = 10 x 20kgs

set 2 = 10 x 22.5kgs

set 3 = 10 x 25kgs (cheated last couple out)

EZ Curls -

set 1 = 21s x 40kgs

set 2 = 21s x 40kgs

Concentration Curls -

set 1 = 10 x 15kgs

set 2 = 10 x 17.5kgs

Reverse Spider Curls (did these while waiting for cable rack) -

set 1 = 10 x 17.5kgs

set 2 = 10 x 17.5kgs

set 3 = 10 x 17.5kgs

High Cable Curls -

FST7, set 1 to 7 = 15 x 10kgs

Cable Rope Pressdowns -

warm up set = 20 x 25kgs

set 1 = 15 x 30kgs

set 2 = 12 x 35kgs

set 3 = 8 x 40kgs

Overhead DB Extension -

set 1 = 8 x 30kgs

set 2 = 8 x 32.5kgs

set 3 = 8 x 35kgs

set 4 = 8 x 37.5kgs

Decline BB Close Grip Bench Press -

set 1 = 15 x 60kgs

set 2 = 15 x 60kgs

set 3 = 12 x 60kgs

Reverse Grip Cable Unilateral Pulldowns -

set 1 = 12 x 7.5kgs

set 2 = 12 x 7.5kgs

set 3 = 12 x 7.5kgs

enjoying some nice pump right now

nice sauna and jacuzzi

thanks for reading? any comments, feel free to judge, i like straight talking!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

been sooo busy ... havent had time to post anything since the weekend.

after arms last saturday i did my legs routine on sunday.

monday night should have been chest but i got roped into another game of footy ... full 90 minutes with no half time break ... outside at 4C ... 7.30pm till 9pm!!

i rested Tuesday.

and last night i did chest;

:focus:

BB Bench Press -

warm up = 15 x 60kgs

set 1 = 8 x 90kgs

set 2 = 8 x 100kgs

set 3 = 6 x 110kgs

set 4 = 3 x 120kgs

(spotter convince me to go again)

set 5 = 3 x 120kgs

Incline DB Press -

15 deg set = 8 x 32.5kgs

30 deg set 1 = 8 x 32.5kgs

30 deg set 2 = 8 x 32.5kgs

45 deg set = 8 x 32.5kgs

Incline DB Flyes -

set 1 = 10 x 20kgs

set 2 = 10 x 25kgs

set 3 = 10 x 25kgs

BB Decline Bench Press -

set 1 = 10 x 60kgs

set 2 = 8 x 80kgs

set 3 = couldn't get the 80kgs of the rack!!

Cable Crossovers -

7 sets of 15 x 15kgs

30 minute Steam & Suana

chest is still throbbing today and i'm off to do delts later!!

thanks for reading? any comments?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

You're really hammering the gym at the moment, How are you feeling?

How is the cardio?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

have been hitting the weights so hard recently, haven't done that much in the way of cardio in the gym

relied much on my cycling commute & football sessions for that

felt really tired last night and wasn't up to a full on workout

and today i only did a reduced, combined delts/bi's/tri's session instead of back (deadlift)(will have to wait till sunday now)

just did 3 excercises or 3 sets for each body part

delts -

lateral raise

db seated military press

shrugs

bi's -

ez 21's

seated alternate db curl

unilateral preacher db curl

tri's -

rope pulldowns

french ez press

db kickbacks

45 minutes total time in the gym (and that was definately enough!!)


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm doing legs tonight. I've never seen so many people do legs in a gym as here. It's all the girls as well, no men do legs!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

for a bit of a change to normal training i have started a bit of a fat loss routine

i am doing 3 full body workouts days with 40 mins cardio and 2 cardio only days (60 mins) per week

i'm trying to do heavyish weights, 6-8 reps, with 30 seconds resting and HIIT cardio (1 min / 1 min)

and then abs - upper/lower/oblique 2 sets each to Failure

here is what i trained today

Treadmill 4 mph incline 4 x 10mins

BB Deadlift

1 x WU 70kgs for 10

120kgs for 8

160kgs for 8

180kgs for 8

Smith Squat to floor

60kgs for 8

80kgs for 8

100kgs for 8

Clean & Press

50kgs for 8

60kgs for 8

70kgs for 6

Forearm Curls (behind back & bench)

2 x each 35kgs to failure

Abs

decline crunch 2 x failure

decline twists 2 x failure

bench reverse crunch & thrust

X Trainer HIIT Level 6 for 30 mins

Swam 20 widths

my CNS was twitching and firing all afternoon!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Cardio day

20 mins x trainer

20 mins stepper

20 mins r bike

20 widths in pool

Felt very calm after!

Enjoyed all 5 training sessions this week.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Split training up today ... went in at 6.30am to do cardio ... just got my full body workout to do later. :clap2:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

60kg as warm up on bench press???

:-\

I max out at 40kg bench press, and thats on a damn smithkline too !!

well done chap - u a strong fella !!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

cheers mate ... i've always struggled with my upper body strength and have tried really hard the last year or so to push it on. my first goal was 100kgs flat bench for 10. i have now achieved this and am now trying to get lean. but when i plateau (or get bored) i will once again set out to better my strength goals. would love to flat bench 140kgs (3 plates a side) for reps!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I also warm up in 60 kg x15


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

was starting to worry that i had plateaued this week as i had stayed the same body weight, but i checked my body fat levels this morning and had shaved off another 1% this week. really happy again so will reward myself with another big session of clean & presses tonight!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

nice reward!! After good workout session, i reward myself with a cigarette - which is shiit!! :-\


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

latest training and diet info;

Training

Mon - Fri

0630hrs

30 mins treadmill - incline 15, speed 4mph

100m swim

Mon/Wed/Fri

1900hrs

10 mins cardio warm up

Total Body Compound Routines

Abs

500m swim

Sat

60 mins HIIT cardio

500m swim

Diet

0600hrs - 500ml chilled water

0700hrs - 1 scoop SCI MX Lean Grow MRF

0800hrs - MP Total Breakfast

2 Flaxseed Oil Caps

0830hrs - 500ml chilled water

0930hrs - 500ml chilled water

1000hrs - 2 hard boiled eggs

1030hrs - 500ml chilled water

1130hrs - 500ml chilled water

1230hrs - 500ml chilled water

chicken & rice with sweetcorn & jalapenos

2 Flaxseed Oil Caps

1330hrs - 500ml chilled water

1430hrs - 500ml chilled water

1500hrs - 1 scoop SCI MX Lean Grow MRF

1530hrs - 500ml chilled water

1700hrs - "normal" tea (whatever wife makes)

2 Flaxseed Oil Caps

pre wo - 1 scoop SCI MX Lean Grow MRF with added creatine

post wo - 1 scoop SCI MX Lean Grow MRF with added creatine

2200hrs - 500ml semi skimmed milk

2 SCI MX ZMA Hardcore


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

did my weekend cardio on Sunday.

60 mins treadmill

intervals of 5 mins walk @ 4mph and 5 mins of 6mph with a 15 min block of running in the middle and the last 5 min run @ 7.5mph.

covered 5.23 miles and burnt 892 calories.

really happy considering i still weigh in at 241lbs.

so i went back in @ 6.30 this morning and did another 30 mins of which i ran for 20 mins straight and knocked off another 469 calories


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, keep it up. I'm doing my morning cardio now 5 x week and and extra 2 more in the evening. Keep at it Ron and 1 day you will be small like me at 161lbs lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You don't eat much Ron ?? But I see you drink lots of water which is mybig downfall,I only manage around 1 litre  need to drink more )


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the support mate.

my initial goal is 224lb and 20% BF, but then push for 200lb and 10% BF.

even if i was an impossible 0% BF i would still be 176lbs, but i am 6ft.

really being strict on my diet right now and its taking loads of effort to drink all that water. even bought a new water bottle that i seem to be constantly filling ... and then theres all the peeing!

oh and i still managed to deadlift 185kgs for 8 on Friday


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

haven't put anything in here for a while ...

i am getting steadily toward some of my goals

my current weight is 237lbs and 25% BF, so i've still got 13lbs and 5% BF to loose to reach my initial goals

still really enjoying the gym ... sorry both my gyms ... joined a new gym to focus on cardio and my old gym gave my an offer i couldn't refuse

i have recently experienced a plateux with my goals after re-introducing creatine to my WO shakes, but have tweaked my diet again to accomodate

on non weight days i have exchanged chicken & rice for fish & broccoli

i have also changed my protein shake for one with less carbs and more protein and i take plenty of flaxseed oil

i have also started this week on a 4 week clen & T3 cycle

i want to still focus on cutting for March but then start building again come April ... i wanna be at my best ever condition for the expo in May!!

so i'm currently doing 2 x 30 mins fasted cardio sessions, 3 - 4 weight sessions, at least 1 football game and 1 x 1 hour cardio sessions a week

Mon - Chest & Bi's (got some http://www.fatgripz.com/index-sv.html to try something new)

Tues - 30 mins fasted cardio

Wed - Back & Tri's & Abs

Thur - 30 mins fasted cardio

Fri - Delts & Football

Sat - Legs & Abs

Sun - Rest or 1 hour cardio


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Brilliant work mate, I think at last you are seeing the results you really want.

You can put me to shame next week in the gym when I get home.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you on any other AAS's at the moment Ronnie to help preserve muscle mass when dieting?


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

ronnie cutler said:


> its really hard to control diet when you're juggling work and kids though!


I am not sure if you are legally allowed to eat children any more! I will have a check and see! :becky:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Are you on any other AAS's at the moment Ronnie to help preserve muscle mass when dieting?


 other AAS's? no, not yet. but clen & T3's are not AAS. however, clen apparently does have some anti catobolic & some anobolic characteristics (highly contrversial though)


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

kriptikchicken said:


> I am not sure if you are legally allowed to eat children any more! I will have a check and see! :becky:


 the other, other white meat :nod:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Ronnie, I wouldn't use T3 with no AAS's. It's very catabolic.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you for your concern yanny.

i am though only taking a fairly low dose for a short time ...

that coupled with the clen (anti catobolic), plenty of protein,

strength type training in the gym and hopefully starting a test cycle come end of the month


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ronnie cutler said:


> thank you for your concern yanny.


I get the feeling you don't really mean that Ronnie, LOL


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I do mean it. I come on here to learn.

I don't ever do anything or take anything that I haven't researched fully first.

I've wanted to do Clen for a while and was recommended T3 as a combo.

I have a mate who is a very good amateur BB and he didn't recommend T3 for health reasons!

But keeping the dose low. I really wanna drop 13lbs, before I start a T cycle.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ronnie ive just bought some fat gripz too..

ive had thick handled db`s too for quite a while so theyll be handy..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

almost hit my original target weight, but felt absolutley nothing from the clen!

fake maybe? don't know

started bullets at 1 a day to avoid back pumps like last time ... 2 weeks in bad stomach upset for 5 days ... not cool

i'd also managed to bang 14lbs back on?

had almost 3 weeks off the gym with some bad virus and the stomach upset

first session back was saturday - chest

went again sunday - arms (fat gripz training)

then this morning, biked to gym for 6.30, swam 60 widths in 30 mins and biked to work (11 miles round trip so far today)

then it'll be gym tonight for a back session

food today -

protein shake after swim

MP total breakfast shake at work

chicken, rice & jalaponos

flaxseed caps

5 litres water

PWO shakes

and whatever the wife makes for tea


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good journal mate, you are lifting some good weights there, especialy deadlift. Noticed in your first post you mentioned ECA, how did that go for you, would you recomend it. Doing a bit of a cut just now and find taking something is good to keep me motivated on my diet, would be a bonus taking something that actualy worked a little.

Hows the fat gripz working out, looks like something that could be worthwhile?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Allenb said:


> Good journal mate, you are lifting some good weights there, especialy deadlift. Noticed in your first post you mentioned ECA, how did that go for you, would you recomend it. Doing a bit of a cut just now and find taking something is good to keep me motivated on my diet, would be a bonus taking something that actualy worked a little.
> 
> Hows the fat gripz working out, looks like something that could be worthwhile?


morning mate ... thanks for the feedback

really like the eca's but the last time i bought some,

they had changed to a "new formula" and they didn't seem as potent or effective 

but people noticed the middle shrinking - definate bonus

i'd give them a try - good for pre cardio sessions!

deadlift hindered a little bit at the moment with a slight groin strain,

but really love this move ... makes you feel like you're really training hard

will post back on here in a month or so about how the Fat Gripz! are doing,

but initial feeling is great ... gonna do deadlifts with them next :clap2:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool, good to see you are back in the gym!

Looking forward to trying those grips out.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks mate

hope we can train together soon!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I land back in town on 17th May


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

tried deadlifts with my fat gripz last night

very tough ... couldn't hold more than 100kgs

but i had forgotten to take my chalk

delts tonight

legs friday

and arms saturday


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

did chest yesterday

incline smith 2 x WU 3 x 10 reps

incline db flye 6 x 10 reps

flat bench 4 x 10 reps

decline bench 100 reps @ 30kgs

pec dec 5 x 10 reps

off to do back today at a mates gym (spartana) its probably the only gym in the area where i haven't yet trained










apparently its where all the big lads who compete train


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow brutal back session yesterday

Feel like I've been run over by a truck

They had loads of equipment that I had never seen in the flesh

They had things like a pullover machine, hack squat, 2 different neck machines, a forearm machine, twisting oblique machine, 2 x like a smith machine but you could press like a free BB and loads of others

We did pulldowns wide and CG

Seated rows

Pullovers

Low row

DB row

Cable reverse flue

And DB reverse flye


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

from tomorow May 1st i will be undertaking a cutting cycle for at 12 weeks

with only 3 weeks to the expo and summer fast aproaching i wanna shed some fat

enjoyed a nice spa day yesterday and now i'm feeling pretty chilled

off to do some cardio this morning and then it all begins

1ml test 400 + 1ml tren enan every 3 days

HCG 2 weeks in 500ui a week to end of cycle then 500ui a day until pct 2 weeks after last jab

clomid & tamoxifen pct

ramp up clen to 160mcg a day - 2 weeks on 2 weeks off

3 - 5g of Taurine a day

T3 pyramid dose

3 day weights split

150 mins of cardio in the gym per week

training accessories - sweatz shirts, fat gripz, elbow sleeves,

any helpful comments/questions?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the feedback

i am working on getting pics

theres a couple of reasons for the 3 day split ... my training partner is back for May and he is training a 3 day split, i want to keep cardio & weights sessions completely seperate - so 3 days lifting + 2 days 45mins cardio HIT + 2 days 30mins cardio SS is 7 days training total

any more visits to gym is probably pushing it with the wife (especially with all the washing it creates)


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

[any more visits to gym is probably pushing it with the wife (especially with all the washing it creates)

Good luck mate and that did make me larf my misses complains about the washing !!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That cycle sounds good ron keep us updated dude.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

40mcg Clen (got slight buzz off clen after about an hour)

25mcg T3

60 mins cardio - 20 mins interval training on X-Trainer/Stepper/R.Bike

PWO protein shake with Taurine


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

60mcg Clen

25mcg T3

Chest

Flat bench 5 sets(inc. 120kgs x 3)

Incline DB press 5 sets

Incline DB flye 5 sets

Pec Dec 4 sets + 1 drop set

PWO protein shake with Taurine


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tatts said:


> Your deadlift video: poor form bruv.[/
> 
> I think his form is good tatts!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Tatts said:


> Your deadlift video: poor form bruv.


Cheers mate for the feedback

Maybe a video of you lifting same with correct form would be helpful?

80mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine (no cramps or bad shakes yet)

30 mins interval treadmill, 15 mins row (2500m)


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

clenbuterol

Stimulant, anti catabolic, slightly anobolic, fat burner

Sports banned substance


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

It was delts and legs tonight

Seated BB military press

Lat Raise

Bent over low cable raise

Reverse Flye

Leg Extension

Leg Press

Squat

Leg Curl

SLDL

Calf Raise

80mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine

(tren & test 400 tomorrow)


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

ronnie do you do it in that order. Just wondered with squats being so far down the list.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes mate ... It's from the Dorian Yates workout on YouTube

And doing squats after extensions and presses is a killer

But I've found you get an incredible intensity at a greatly reduced weight

It's like pre-exhaustion

I did 65kgs for 12, 85kgs for 12 & 105kgs for 12

And that was harder than 160kgs for 6 I did the other week when it was the first exercise of the routine!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Squats play havoc with my back and I get more from them after the other exercises too, keeps my ego in check.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

80mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine

1ml tren & 1ml test400 ... all for breakfast

no training today!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

was all that on toast?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> was all that on toast?


 wholemeal toast! :tongue1:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

100mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine

Took my log book in with me to gym today instead of just following workout on phone, so I've got the sets, reps & weight info for today's back & tri's session

DB Pullover (closed grip)

Set 1 = 12 x 32.5kgs

Set 2 = 12 x 40kgs

Set 3 = 10F x 45kgs

CG Pulldowns to Chest

Set 1 = 12 x 75kgs

Set 2 = 10 x 95kgs

DB Unilateral Row

Set 1 = 12 x 40kgs

Set 2 = 10 x 50kgs

WG Low Row

Set 1 = 12 x 75kgs

Set 2 = 10F x 95kgs

Trapbar Deadlift

Set 1 = 12 x 105kgs

Set 2 = 10 x 145kgs

Set 3 = 8 x 185kgs

Set 4 = 6 x 205kgs

Tricep Cable Pusdowns

Set 1 = 12 x 23kgs (50lb)

Set 2 = 12 x 27kgs (60lb)

Decline Cable Skulls

Set 1 = 12 x 50kgs

Set 2 = 12 x 64kgs

OH EZ French Press

Set 1 = 12 x 35kgs

Set 2 = 12 x 45kgs

Bit of cardio tomorrow with MightyMariner!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Trapbar from today's session


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

good deadlift matey:clap2:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks mate

Used my belt and your hooks for last set


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Is that your heaviest deadlift for 6 reps?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I think it is

will try to better it next week, but leave off deads the following week

don't wanna be a cripple for the expo!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Not sure I could match that at the minute. Good stuff.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Great deadlift ronnie! I wish my gym would invest in a trapbar.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I bullied the manager to get it LOL, I was going to buy it if he didn't!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I may suggest it at my gym lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

100mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine

500ui HCG

45 mins cardio;

30 mins Treadmill (5min intervals)

15 mins X-Trainer (SS)

with sweatz shirt (drenched)

Steam & Sauna


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

ronnie how do you think your getting on with the sweat vest we chatted a while back about these, altho with clen and T3 you cant go wrong along with good cardio


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

mightymariner saw me in mine today

and he saw the amount of sweat that comes off

he paid me a nice complement and said that I had made the most progresss he had seen

not sure just what the key factor has been - the cardio alone, with the sweatz, my current diet, or the week of Clen & T3, but I'm hoping it's a combination of all these things

I really like the sweatz although I occasionally get heat bumps and spots (my wife likes to keep those in check)


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats good news, as long as the results are coming with the combo thats all that matters might give them sweatz a go as it seems as tho they raise your temp pretty good Good luck mate..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

120mcg Clen (upto maximum dosage now)

50mcg T3

5g Taurine

1ml Tren + 1ml Test400 (in delt)

20mins X-Trainer

15mins Stepper

15mins R.Bike

Sweatz shirt


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Some serious progress going on here guys, keep watching.

Big changes in 5 short weeks. I too think it is a combination of all the things plus your consistency!!

Top marks


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks mate

The expo is my main motivation at the minute

But your kind positive feedback will keep me motivated for the months to come!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Like to see some recents pics Ron if you have time bud!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye leep it up mate. Just bought a copy of flex magazine. Making me want to look like these guys haha. Plus its an arnold addition.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

i'm having a look around for my skinny pics (end of school), then fat pics (6 years married), then i'll make some current pics and post them all for comparison!

thanks for the interest


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

120mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine

Chest, Bi's & Forearm tonight

Flat BB Bench

Incline DB Press

Incline DB Flye

Pec Dec

EZ Curls

BB Curls

Concentration Curls

Reverse Curls

Behind Back Wrist Curls


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

and heres some pics as promised

19 and pretty skinny


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

today


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

you kept that first pic to yourself bud!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

120mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine

Cardio tonight

15 mins X-Trainer IT

15 mins Stepper IT

15 mins Bike IT

sweatz again - very warm!

Had a few more nice comments off people again in the gym

Really looking forward to expo now ... Even got a t shirt printed for the occasion!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

impressive transformation mate and you have gained some good quality mass

nice outer sweep coming on the quads too

how much you weighing at the moment mate


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

What is the motivation going to be after Expo?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm currently weighing in a 244lb (110kgs) Dr.M

MM ... When you've been to the expo, you'll be more fired up then ever!!

I'm still enjoying my motivation from last year


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

trying a few variations in the gym lately

really happy with this one

anyone else use this variation instead of EZ skullcrushers?










i do it with a decline bench ... it puts virtually no stress on the elbow and it burns from bottom to top with no rest at the top

highly recommend as a variation for tri's!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks mate ... appreciate it!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> trying a few variations in the gym lately
> 
> really happy with this one
> 
> ...


Ron showed me this and I used it with the decline. F***ing batters the triceps, Still feel it now 3days on


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

120mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine

1ml Tren Enan, 1ml Test400 (in delt)

it was delts & legs tonight

managed 2 pb's too!

seated military BB press - final set 80kgs for 10

BB back squat - final set 160kgs for 10

(burst a few blood vessels in my eyes!)

really happy with my progress and i got my t shirt for expo back today!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How you finding your cycle dude?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> How you finding your cycle dude?


i thinks its going pretty well thanks

its only my second jabbing cycle ever and my first was hindered with illness and poor diet

i had tried 2 PH's before that, but never lasted the course as they both gave me bad gut rot!

after last time, i got a few positive comments ... but this time with my increased cardio efforts and consistency in the gym, people are really starting to notice

i havent had any bad sides as such (last time i got a small lump near my right nipple and had to take some tamoxifen, but it soon disappeared ... how pleased i was i had it to hand BEFORE i started the cycle)

plus this time i'm using HCG along with the cycle, so slight testicular atrophy, but no way as bad as the first time!

and last night i achieved 2 PB's ... so all in all pretty good!

thanks for taking interest!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds great dude. Are you jabbing in your glutes? I will be doing a cycle in around 11 to 12 weeks still not 100 % sure wether to jab or do the subl technique cals experimenting with.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes I am doing virtually all in glute (although I did last 2 in delt)

It's a personal decision, but the IM jabbing is the most tried and tested

And if you've not got a needle phobia, I would probably say do pins

Just make sure everything is clean, swabbed, and disposed of responsibly

It's really not that bad at all


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No needle phobia dude. It probably is the best and easiest way.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

120mcg Clen, 50mcg T3, 5g Taurine

500ui HCG

been feeling really tired away from the gym ... i cannot seem to keep awake after tea time ... but in the gym i'm all guns blazing

it was back & tri's tonight

didn't feel like deadlifting tonight ... but i did

i did 6 reps at 105kgs, 145kgs, 185kgs and then did this






so another pb (for actual 1 rep max - not just calculated)

still finished strong with 3 exercises for tri's


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's some good lifting ronnie especially that last one. Do you find that funny bar better?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you can definately lift more with the trapbar

you get to use the power of your legs more

and it feels a bit more natural than BB lifts ... for me anyway


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

u got it then, good lift mate


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good lift there ronnie that bar makes it look a more natural position might have to look at one of those:clap2:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

That bar does look good about £130 each OUCH


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> That bar does look good about £130 each OUCH


 Ooooo yeah thats what i thought, times like these i wish i could weld.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I wish my gym would have a trap bar they look so much better. great deads dude.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

2 sessions of 45 min cardio interval training over the weekend

clen & T3 as usual

0.5ml Tren & 0.5ml Test 400 in each bi! Saturday (very sore yesterday)

its last day of clen today

and its chest & bi's tonight

and its only 5 days to the EXPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just watched your video on the last page of you doing the trap bar deadlift, You looked very comfortable doing the first rep and I was quite surprised you didn't do more. Were you getting tired or do you think you talked yourself out of it because of the weight. I used to be bad for that and still to this day get a bit intimidated by the weight when going for PB's. Not having a go but think you can go a bit heavier, I'm still struggling with 150Kg and seem to have hit a brick wall with it, how long has it taken you to get up to that weight or are you naturaly quite a strong guy?

Hows the bodyfat now, is it still dropping?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for watching and commenting mate

i had to talk myself into doing deadlifts that night, but i felt ok after the previous sets and wanted to just try 225kgs

my calculated 1RM is 236kgs and 225kgs for 2 would give me a 1RM of 238kgs! - (225 x 2) x 0.03 + 225

2 kilos obviously makes a difference

so i may try again at 230 for 1 and another week at 235 and so on

i've been deadlifting on and off for about 3 years

my best results always happen after consitently lifting for several weeks

whats your best weight and reps? perhaps calculate your 1RM and tell yourself "i should be able to lift this!"

chalk is a good tip ... as is standing in stocking feet (balance) and a belt helps on the heaviest set


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

definitely lose the shoes. Good tip!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Will try it in my socks next time then, I think chalk could be a good idea, my grip is struggling a little bit at 150Kg, might be whats holding me back.

I can do 150Kg for 4 reps but my gym is a bit basic so don't have any more weights to add. I told myself if I can do 150Kg for 6-8 reps I'd but myself the weights to add but just can't get more than 4 reps. Been stuck there for about 6 weeks now.

How do you calculate my 1 rep max from that?

I'm also cutting a bit of fat so don't know if thats maybe affecting my strenght a little just now and caused me to stall.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

here's how to calculate your personal deadlift 1RM

(150 x 4) x 0.03 = 18 + 150 = 1RM 168kgs

i work on my grip during the working sets (using chalk only)

and on heaviest sets or PB's use straps or hooks (to work the back instead of failing on grip)

and on back and leg days, especially, i ensure i eat more than on rest or cardio only days, to fuel my heavier workouts


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm must be a der brain cos I cant make that work ronnie

Squat @ 117 x 8.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> I'm must be a der brain cos I cant make that work ronnie
> 
> Squat @ 117 x 8.


don't you mean bird brain!?! 

yes sorry its 0.03

(117 x 8) x 0.03 = 28 + 117 = 145kgs 1RM


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

think its 0.03 roadrunner, typo error


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> don't you mean bird brain!?!
> 
> yes sorry its 0.03
> 
> (117 x 8) x 0.03 = 28 + 117 = 145kgs 1RM


Me like :clap2: beep beep


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

last day of clen today

T3 & Taurine as usual

chest & bi's tonight

120kgs x 4 on bench (new pb ... again)

DB incline press

DB incline flye

superset my bi's with BB, DB, EZ bar ... very powerful pump

O/H cable curl to finish

and some abs for good measure


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

bi's felt massive after

maybe jabbing in them helped?!?

OUCH!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Had a good day?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

what an ispirational day!!!!!

bodypower expo 2012 ... here we come!!!!!!!!!!

only about 365 days to go till next year

i better get some new short term and longer term goals set

Jay Cutler said ... "everyone in comp is big ... its the conditioning that makes a winner" ...

Dorian Yates said "people ask what i can bench ... i tell them i've got no idea ... ask me what i lift for 6 - 8 reps ... single reps are no use, not even to a powerlifter ... its all about intensity and muscle failure/fatigue ... your better off pre exhausting and taking to and beyond failure in short sharpe bursts than spending hours in the gym cruising"

Ronnie Coleman said "yeh buddy"


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I take it you enjoyed the day then ronnie.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

just a tad!!

i wish i was there again today

so much to see and do


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's the only downside with these events, the place is so large 1day is not enough.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Working nights sucks!

Did chest and bi's Monday morning

Went to work last night

Tried sleeping today!

Should be doing cardio tonight ... But it's time for work again

I probably won't get into gym until Thursday afternoon

Feeling pretty low about the whole thing!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

worked delts thursday afternoon after coming off nights

db shoulder press

10 x 30kgs

10 x 35kgs

10 x 40kgs

bb seated military press behind neck

3 x 10 x 70kgs

lateral raise

3 x 12 x 20kgs

side raise

12.5kgs full to partial, superset drop set to 10kgs full to partial x 3

laying reverse flye

2 x 12 x 20kgs

cable front raise

3 x 10 x 12.5kgs

my arms felt so heavy at end ... like they were pulling my shoulders out their sockets

felt good to be back in gym

only a couple of weeks left on cycle

really enjoying the strength that tren enan gives

injecting bi's is definately adding fullness (but not necessarily any more peak)(unlike like gunter in my body power expo pics!!)

doing back & tri's later and cardio, cardio, cardio at the weekend

ordered some bcaa powder to add to shakes

fed up of taking pills ... powder in shakes loads easier!!

gonna compose new diet plan today ... the taste of river cobbler and brocolli getting a bit old now


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

fleg said:


> Good workout there ronnie we seem to be lifting quite similar here and a similar routine!
> 
> You tried Bradford presses?


yes mate ... i'm sure we'd make pretty good gym partners

i havent tried bradford's yet ... front to rear pressing right?

i could them a blast next week maybe and let you know

i also like the look of z presses too (sat on floor with feet out to front)

keeps it interesting and fresh


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

got to the expo ... cycle nearly finished now

so just tinkering with new diet and training

here goes

6.45am - cardio (2 or 3 mornings a week)

8.00am - MP total breakfast, with added taurine & bcaa's

10.00am - 2 hard boiled eggs, yoghurt & piece fruit

12.30pm - turkey or chicken or fish, sweet potato or basmati rice or pasta

3.00pm - turkey or chicken or fish, sweet potato or basmati rice or pasta

5.00pm - family tea

7.00pm - train

8.30pm - PWO shake, with added bcaa's

10.00 - 500ml semi-skimmed milk

plus about 5 litres of water

WO 1

BB bench (weekly alternating angle) 12,10,8,8

BO row 12,10,8,8

DB incline press 12,8,8

pull ups 3 x F

cable crossover 2 x 12

seated cable row 2 x 12

hanging leg raise 2 x15

sit up 2 x 20

oblique crunch 2 x 15

WO 2

walking lunge 2 x 20

leg extension 15,12,10ds

romanian deadlift 2 x 12

leg curl 2 x 12

smith squat atg 4 x F

machine calves 3 x 15

decline crunch 2 x 10

leg raises 2 x 15

hanging oblique knee raise 2 x 12

WO 3

DB OH press 15,10,8

CG bench 12,10,8

DB lat raise 2 x 10 DS

Pushdowns3 x 10

BO lat raise or cable raise 2 x 10 DS

bradford press 2 x 20

trap bar shrugs 2 x 20

BB curl, hammer curl, EZ curl superset 2 x 10 each

tera crunch 2 x 15

machine crunch 2 x 15

plus 3 x 45 min evening cardio sessions a week

the weights sessions are totally different to anything i've done in the past!

any comments to help me get this just right?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

regarding 1rpm`s

i found just cos you can do say 100kg for 10 reps it doesnt follow that you can do justice to a 1 rep set any more than you can 15.

if i calculate my 6 rep working pb and convert it too what would be my 15 rep pb i fall short after the second set.

similarly if you just try 1 rep sets you may fall short.

you may freakishly be able to lift more than what should be able to 1 rep, which i might be able to do as ive only spent 5 months on continuous reps where ive spent 5 years totally doing singles..

calculations only give approximates...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

did my cardio sessions Saturday & Sunday (2 x 45 mins)

i'll start my new weights sessions later today

but with it being bank holiday i thought i'd start the day with a little jog

I added it to my twitter account twitterronnie_cutler

come follow me and i'll follow you guys

i'm already following crazy cal and Pscarb!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How much cardio do you do on average per week Ronnie?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I've really tried to increase my cardio this year

I've been doing a 30 min session in the week and 2 x 45 mins at the weekend

but I want to do a lot more


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont really understand twitter lol..

if youre broadminded add me to face book too dude...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

me and the wife came off facebook cal ... its a political thing! 

my jog this morning was 4km in under 25mins

this afternoon i did chest, back and abs;

bb bench press

60kgs x 12

80kgs x 10

95kgs x 8

110kgs x 8

bo bb rows

60kgs x 12

70kgs x 10

80kgs x 8

90kgs x 8

db incline press

35kgs x 12

40kgs x 10

45kgs x 8

cable crossover

36kgs x 12

40kgs x 12

cable low row

75kgs x 12

85kgs x 12

terah crunch

20kgs x 20

30kgs x 20

40kgs x 15

decline reverse leg raise

3 sets of 12

decline plate oblique twists

3 sets of 10kgs x 20

was left shaking by todays workout!

only just starting to get over it now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeees ive only just gone on FB again...

there was a superpoking incedent a few years back that oput me in the dog house somewhat 

all my car pulling stuff is on tho..

and the vids where i make a cnut of myself


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hows the progress coming along mate?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

How is it going?

I am back in Uk on 2nd August. I am expecting to see big changes!!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

between June & July there have been massive changes ... including dropping about 3 stone of fat, but I havent progressed anymore for the whole of July. i think i need to rethink and tweek diet again and up the cardio intensity. plus i havent lifted a weight all july due to at least 3 major injuries (flexor & bicepital tendonitis, abductor strain, rotor cuff strain) but buying and getting back into medium sized shirts while having bulging bi's is a good feeling especially when lots of other people notice


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How much do you weigh now Ronnie?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Good going and the mighty one will be in the gym on 4th August!!!!

You can show me up then LOL


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I am currently weighing 15s 13lb or 223lb.

I would like to drop to 200lbs and be ripped!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ronnie cutler said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am currently weighing 15s 13lb or 223lb.
> 
> I would like to drop to 200lbs and be ripped!


 So you was around the 19stone mark before the diet. I must admit, I would never have guessed you was that heavy from your photos mate.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks guys

i do feel fitter now im lighter, but have lost some strength

i will post some pics up soon


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

The look slimmer just looking at your avi, well done mate.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

well I've been out with a shoulder injury for almost 8 months now, but I have kept up the cardio ...

I'm gonna ease my way back into the weights with a few weeks of beginners routines to see how I go.

I have really missed it and watching WSM helped me to rekindle my need to grow!! lol

hope all you guys and girls are still training hard as ever?!?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome back Ronnie. I hope all goes well with your shoulder mate just ease back in gently.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to hear from you dude. What weight you standing at now?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks lads

I've maintained at just under 16 stone ... but I've continued to drop BF

I just sooo badly wanna get back on the weights now


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

My cardio gym tonight ... I was the only sad one training!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure you will get it back, think of the muscle memory.

Good to see someone like yourself back on the forum.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I'm sure you will get it back, think of the muscle memory.
> 
> Good to see someone like yourself back on the forum.


Thanks Yanny!

I trained with MightyMariner today ... a bit of steady chest/delts/triceps.

My shoulder was sore, but it didn't hinder me too much.

I'm contemplating some GHRP6 to aid my recover.

Any other guys used it for it for recovery?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Good to see you back in the gym today:wave:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

My shoulder is aching a bit, but at least it's not locked up with pain.

Cardio, I do 120 - 150 mins of cardio a week.

I'll run 12 miles of steady state on the treadmill a week and the rest of the time do intervals on the cross trainer, stepper & bike.

A couple of these sessions are pre breakfast early morning.

I also wear Sweatz vests for added effect.

Most cardio sets are accompanied by a 400m swim.

I am contemplating doing a triathlon in March


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

this is a video of me doing a single arm press on my injured shoulder after 2 weeks of training again


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

you are going to hurt yourself lol


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

mightymariner said:


> you are going to hurt yourself lol


He always goes overboard when he trains with me lol :wink:


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

ronnie cutler said:


> this is a video of me doing a single arm press on my injured shoulder after 2 weeks of training again


Hope you're ready for a monster chest session tomorrow pal!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes mate! Good to see you on here lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

was thinking of having a tattoo!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice but you should think about if you want to extend the art work on your back, can you add to this in an artistic way.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Tribal is easy to add on to. Have you spent long choosing a design? Iv had tattoos iv regretted and had badly covered up so now trying to cover them or loose them within other artwork.

Just my opinion but tribals a bit dated now.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i really like mauri and they go well added to tribal also, not so much dated but not so much in fashion currently, when tribal is done well they look awesome, its when there done shabby they look shoddy,


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

hmm soooo much to add

I'll have to update with my new diet & training ASAP

feeling inspired again after the Expo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> hmm soooo much to add
> 
> I'll have to update with my new diet & training ASAP
> 
> ...


About time big man. Where you been hiding.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Where have you been he back on it


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

as well as all my usual gym routine & nutrition, I am also this year taking part in the GCC

the global corporate challenge

it's a walking competition

using a pedometer I clocked up over 16,600 steps today

that's about 8.5 mile

is there anyone else on here also doing this challenge?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

still a long way to go, but I can see some progress after dropping a lot of weight

and now my strength is coming back too

please be gentle lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking good mate, hard work is paying off. Delts look cool!!!

And dig the moody black and white, its like Arnold's encyclopaedia!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Keep it going mate

Certainly look better with the reduced bodyfat


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

looking good mate But were your tie bud


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Lol what does that mean?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks guys

it just makes me realise how soft i still look

i need to really nail my diet down!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Good progress bud.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

View attachment 3820


ignore the fake tattoo lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

View attachment 3821


front delts


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Delts lookin good bro!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I cannot believe I never thought of using the smith for vertical leg press??! awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you lie on the floor or a bench?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Lay on your back, position the catches so that you can get in and out, position your feet with the bar in the arch of your foot but towards the heal as much as possible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

View attachment 4351


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

did these today with 210kgs on the bar
View attachment 4359


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

met Ste Wright NABBA class 4 competitor training in my gym this week
View attachment 4585


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

haven't been able to post on here for ages!

over the last 18 months I have shed 61lbs and now run 10kms on the treadmill regularly

I've discovered CrossFit and now dedicate 50% of my gym time to the fledgling sport

I'm about 18% BF but I'm still aiming for 10%

how's everyone doing in here?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

fantastic progress bud !


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

That's great stuff, good speaking to you again!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gd to see ur back buddy! As long as ur doing something!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

member of 2 gyms

train minimum 7 times a week

cleanest diet ever

experimenting with CrossFit

... I've never been doing more ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I went out for the first time in like 2 years last night & I think I've found a good balance ... generally I was asked what am I taking ... but my heart says get bigger, get more veins ... but my mind says you're not doing so bad at the minute

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

never bloody happy lol, keep at it mate you know you want to


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

the best motivation is to keep changing the goal posts 

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Always a new goal!! best way to be or we get too comfortable again!!!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Great chest session today, sandwiched between 45 mins cardio

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

something in the water today buddy, LOL


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to bottle that stuff lol

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

want to see those 50s on db incline next week


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh yes 

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

whose training tomorrow?! 

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm training my belly and bladder tomorrow Ronnie!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

haha good lad ...

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Enjoyed a good delt, traps & cardio session today

And there was at least a dozen others in the gym too

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

View attachment 4967


Latest pic

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone else train cardio on their rest days?

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

shrugs lol

Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

want HUGE arms?!






BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, he has got some guns!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I think he looks awful


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

really?! there's no such thing as too big haha

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anybody else get a funny smell in their nose when they're losing fat?!

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

you no what ronnie i smell a funni smell through my nose 24-7 thought of going docs but now i know im burning fat-happy days lol...


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

It's so bizarre, but it coincides with good fat loss! I like the smell now! Lol

I just wondered what the hell it was?!

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

i have had it it freaks me out a bit,walking around a asking people can you smell that smell and they look at you like yeah dumb..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

has anyone tried Phentermine before?

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

hit chest 3 days in a row now ... for no real reason

morning fasted cardio tomorrow

and then my first tattoo (mid-life crisis)

Then legs on Tuesday 

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

I tried phentermine years ago, why do you ask?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd never heard of it and it's was on a weight loss health warning list. I thought it must be good lol

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I know it was combined with Phenfluorine years ago but a few people in the states died while using it and it was pulled.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

been trying to cut for a long time

diet has good days and not so good

I think I'm about 20% bf but it's all concentrated on my belly!

got my diet head on again and I've a few weeks supply of clen/t3/Anavar

I'll post back if any decent results









using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^^Awesome dude^^^^


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I picked up a simply system of re-programming your mind from a mental health tv program the other day

I'm wearing a simple rubber type band on my wrist

and everytime I'm tempted to cheat on my diet or training I snap it 3x, enough to make it smart and tell myself to stick with the programme

So far it's working great!

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

don't they say "break ups make bodybuilders"?? I sure hope so! 

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

anyone ever used the appetite suppression effect of speed ... for cutting??

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Trained in a new CrossFit gym just opened up this week and loved it

Anyone else a convert?

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------

